# 1995 ducato 1.9td front cross member/strut



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

ust passed MOT, garage pointed out the front cross member, (right next to front bumper, is badly rusted)

I believe the towing hitch is connected to this part.

Anyone know the part number for this part,? or know the correct name for it?

Regards 
Stan


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Here we are Stan Fiat Ducato Front Cross Member (94>) "Click"
Jeff


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*front cross member*

Hi stan just had to change mine, garage told us to clean it and underseal it,but it past its m.o.t. we decided to change it only six bolts hold it on just make sure u dont drop any of the rubbers on top that the radiator sits on we got a shock when we took it of there was no top on the crossmember absolutely rotten it just fell to bits but it cost us £94 from arnold/clarks  ALL/BOBBIE


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

drifterman said:


> Here we are Stan Fiat Ducato Front Cross Member (94>) "Click"
> Jeff


Thanks both

Jeff link not working

Stan


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi anyone know if the cross member is the same on the peuget van

Stan


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry about the link and yes same as boxer van.
"CLICK"
The company is called Nice Deals if the link does'nt work do a google search for it.
Jeff


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks again, now all sorted.

Stan


----------

